# Pas d’appels…



## Cloclo (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
je sais que nous sommes mi-août, et que l’année dernière c’était la même chose, (je n’exerce que depuis 1 an) mais je ne peux pas m’empêcher de m’inquiéter parce que j’ai encore une place d’accueil non pourvue pour la rentrée et que le téléphone ne sonne pas😩 Quand est-il pour vous?


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Idem ici ou alors des cassos qui ne travaillent pas et veulent vous refiler leur bambin ! perso plus que 4 mois et c'est la quille mais bon courage à vous toutes et tous ...


----------



## Cloclo (18 Août 2022)

Haha, moi j’ai reçu en entretien une famille (papa, maman, grand-frère de 4 ans et petite de un an qui devait être ma future accueillie), le grand m’a mis un bazar sans nom dans la salle de jeux, il a tout sorti, rien rangé évidemment… il n’arrêtait pas de bousculer sa petite soeur ou lui donner des coups, les parents le regardaient avec un un sourire béa, ne lui disaient rien, les deux enfants hurlaient tellement que je n’arrivais pas à le concentrer sur l’entretien, les parents m’ont posé des questions, m’ont raconté leur vie pendant 3 heures de 18h30 à 21h30 pour m’annoncer finalement au bout d’une semaine par texto qu’ils préféraient finalement garder leur bébé…. ouffffff mais que de temps et d’énergie perdus!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Cloclo, Non, 21h30 ! Non mais quand même, une heure c'est amplement suffisant. Ils vous ont testé ou quoi ?
N'acceptez plus jamais ça , il faut mettre un terme à l'entretien quand çà ne va pas, ou que c'est trop long. Vous avez une vie !
Rien d'étonnant à ce que les enfants hurlent dans ces conditions, ils devaient avoir faim ! et êtres fatigués.

Je n'aurais de fait pas donné suite. Et les auraient mis à la porte dès 19h !


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

En effet une heure est très suffisant pour faire un entretient.
Si ça s'éternise alors que c'est un calvaire n'hésite pas à raccourcir quitte à dire que tu as un RDV perso.
Des PE qui restent jusqu'à 21h30 avec leur 2 petits n'envisage rien de bon: ils n'ont pas l'air de savoir reconnaître les besoins d'un petit.
Laisser le grand taper sur le bébé c'est ... pfff
Perso je n'aurais certainement pas perdu autant de temps.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour c'est une blague ? Mais pourquoi le grand a été autorisé à jouer .les parents qui sont venus avec des enfants plus grands chez nous leur apportaient de quoi s'occuper pendant le rdv un coloriage ou un livre par exemple. Mes Rdv pro durent une heure et ça nous laisse le temps de faire le tour des questions. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est étonnant d'avoir une place libre en septembre. Les parents qui ont un bb a confier ne cherchent pas pour septembre ?! 
J'ai eu un appel d'une maman qui cherche en urgence pour début septembre et qui annonce 3 grosses journées sans préciser les horaires. Si ça se trouve personne n'en veut pour chercher en 15 j??


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Une  chose est sûr ils seraient partis depuis longtemps vu l'heure de fin de l'entretien. 
Personnellement  chez moi l'entretien normal c'est 2 à 3 heures et un seul normalement.
Au moins je sais à qui j'ai affaire  et il n'y a pas pas de surprise par la suite.
D'ailleurs en 30 ans de métier je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, quand je vois toutes celles qui viennent raconter leurs déboires ici. 
Une chose est sûr c'est moi qui est le dernier mots et contrairement à ce  que croit l'employeur c'est moi qui les choisit. 
Le comportement  des parents est inadmissible et ils seraient partis avec une réponse négative de ma part car je n'aurai pas qu'ils me recontactent.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Une  chose est sûr ils seraient partis depuis longtemps vu l'heure de fin de l'entretien. 
Personnellement  chez moi l'entretien normal c'est 2 à 3 heures et un seul normalement.
Au moins je sais à qui j'ai affaire  et il n'y a pas pas de surprise par la suite.
D'ailleurs en 25 ans de métier je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, quand je vois toutes celles qui viennent raconter leurs déboires ici. 
Une chose est sûr c'est moi qui est le dernier mots et contrairement à ce  que croit l'employeur c'est moi qui les choisit. 
Le comportement  des parents est inadmissible et ils seraient partis avec une réponse négative de ma part car je n'aurai pas qu'ils me recontactent


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu des entretiens de plus de 1h également avec des plus grands mais sages car sinon pareil je les aurais mis dehors ! d'ailleurs discuter dans des conditions pareilles n'est même pas envisageable et vu le comportement de ces futurs PE c'était NON d'office vous avez été d'une patience inouie !!! j'ai moi-même également rappelé de mémoire 2 PE et surtout depuis peu d'années car avant j'avais besoin de travailler plus et parfois je prenais avec plus ou moins d'envi (çà bien évidemment je ne le conseille pas avec le recul) bref une trouvait ma maison trop petite la maman était trop mère poule et me disait sans cesse "je suis très très proche de mon enfant" jalousie vis à vis d'une autre personne ???  je sentais la future embrouille et je trouvais l'enfant excusez moi çà peut arriver "moche et peu avenante" ! et l'autre est venu avec un questionnaire long comme le bras avec également le grand et la petite à garder les enfants çà allait à peu près (quoique) mais au bout de 3 questions j'ai commencé à perdre patience et je suis partie en "cacahuète" limite mal aimable en lui répondant du tac au tac et pas les réponses qu'elle attendait bien évidemment ... j'ai su après que le grand était intenable au périscolaire et çà voulait jouer la mère parfaite pchttt ... j'ai pris mon téléphone pour ces 2 là et les ait rappelé très rapidement en disant que çà ne le ferait pas qu'elles cherchent une autre personne je n'ai pas attendu leur décision !!!


----------



## liline17 (19 Août 2022)

En septembre, c'est la grande période des appels, soient parce qu'ils viennent d'être muté, ou d'avoir un travail, ou parcequ'ils ont trop trainé pour chercher et qu'il y a urgence.
Pendant le mois d'aout, il y a souvent peu d'appels, sauf en fin de mois, il ne faut pas s'inquiéter, ça va venir


----------



## Merlu33 (19 Août 2022)

cloclo, avec tout ce que j'ai vecu (expliqué sur le supet '' contrat 80h par mois) je me retrouve avec 2 places vacant et nous ommes le 19 Aout. si ça peu te rassurer, j attend que le téléphone sonne, si non il y aura pole emploi.


----------



## nanou36 (24 Août 2022)

Houla ! C'est quoi ces parents. Recevoir jusqu'à 21hr  passé qu'elle patience et bien il ne faut jamais refaire ça. Encore un parent sans gêne.et des enfants qui crie etc ...perso j'aurai vire ça vers la porte au bout d'1 heure aussi.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (24 Août 2022)

Moi personne, je finis vendredi et 4 places de libres , aucun appel depuis des semaines 
j’ai eu pareil en 2019 , 6 mois de chômage total……


----------



## elinounou42 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Ici aussi pas d'appel, depuis le début de l'année j'ai eue 3 appels, dont un contrat pour des jumelles pour 2 mois 1/2 que j'ai eue de mai à juillet.
Et de moins en moins d'assistante maternelle dans notre village plus que 7 alors qu'en 2004 on était 24, et des appels pratiquement toutes les semaines.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Les ass mat vont être une "espèce" rare à l'avenir ...


----------



## Capri95 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Il n' y a pas beaucoup d'appelle par ici non plus ! Mais je ne m'affole pas plus que ça 
Il est vrai que je suis complète jusqu'à Juillet 2023. A cette date il me restera un contrat qui est le plus intéressant des trois, si tout va bien dans la longueur.. 🤞
Je me mettrai en "chasse" si je puis dire ainsi vers Avril. 😉
Je sais pas pour vous, mes je reçois des offres d'un site bien connue.
De plus en plus les nouveaux PE deviennent exigeants, pas plus tard que hier une annonce disant " cherche nounou pour un bébé de 3 mois, par contre je ne souhaite pas qu'il y ai un autre bébé en garde chez notre futur nounou, des plus grands pas trop non plus.. 
Nous sommes un accueil familiale !  C'est un délire des parents ces derniers temps, ça fait peur pour la suite de notre métier...😱😨😱


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Capri95 bien sûr que l'accueil familial disparait petit à petit ... pour ce genre de PE il faut qu'il prenne une personne à leur domicile il paieront plus mais et u moins il n'y a aura que le leur ! à vomir ce genre de PE et à l'école il sera seul aussi ??? et le métier voir mon post à l'instant !!!


----------



## B29 (24 Août 2022)

Les parents ne se rendent pas compte qu'avec toutes leurs exigences les assistantes maternelles vont se faire de plus en plus rare et que dans quelques années ils seront dans l'obligation de prendre un congé parental pour éduquer leurs enfants et là ils pourront se plaindre.


----------



## nanou36 (25 Août 2022)

_D'accord avec vous un parent qui ne veut pas d'autres petits en même temps chez nounou = pe égoïstes ils n'ont qu'à le garder ils seront bien servi et a l'école avec 25/30 petits ds la classe 🙃
moi je ne réponds pas à ce genre d'annonce ou de demande téléphonique.
j'ai eu un parent qui voulait imposer en voulant apporter son lait maternel ts les jours. et ce  pendant 1 an.+ Couches tissus lavables.Je vais choquée certaines tant pis,  j'ai répondu désolée je n'ai pas de place ds mon frigo pour cela. Cela ne me convient pas et j'oubliais si j'ai montée de lait pourrais je lors de la dépose de mon bébé donner le sein chez vous avant de repartir._
j'ai mis fin à l'entretien 1/4 d'heures après en me dirigeant vers ma porte.
Répondu : je pense que vous n'êtes pas prête à confier votre bébé et les nounous ont le droit de choisir. Voir avec la pmi . Cela ne me convient absolument pas bonne recherche.
En 20 ans de métier quelques petites histoires drôles !!!!🤣


----------



## nanou36 (25 Août 2022)

B29 le congé parental existe depuis plus de 20 ans. Oui moi j'ai fait ce congé.


----------



## B29 (25 Août 2022)

Nanou36 oui je sais que le congé parental existe depuis longtemps, je l'ai fait également.  Ce que je voulais dire c'est que certains parents ne sont prêts pour rester h24 avec leur enfant, les éduquer etc... on le voit bien certains parents ne sont guère pressés de venir les chercher le soir ou les garder pendant toutes leurs vacances.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

J'ai eu une maman qui m'apportait son lait j'étais OK mais de là à donner le sein à la maison je ne pense pas que j'aurais été OK ! les couches lavables non merci même si je sais par une collègue qu'il y en a de bonnes !!! et oui on peut aussi choisir ce qu'on accepte ou pas ... il ne manquerait plus que çà ???


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Août 2022)

Donner des biberons de lait maternel oui. Je le fais même actuellement. Les couches lavables je l'ai fait. Je n'ai pas beaucoup de demandes de ce type et je ne les encourage pas. Mais si le cas se représente pourquoi pas de nouveau si les conditions du contrat (horaires, nombre de semaines travaillées, compatibilité sur les "méthodes éducatives ... ) sont  ok pour moi. Mais accueillir une maman à mon domicile sur mon temps de travail pour lui permettre d'allaiter : non ! Pour les montées de lait, il y a les tire lait quand son enfant est confié.


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 
J'accepte sans soucis que la maman donne son lait afin que je puisse donner le biberon. 
Les couches lavables pourquoi pas ! Mais je n'encourage pas non plus.
Mais hors de question que la maman viennent donner le sein chez moi. J'ai eu le cas et j'ai dit "non" pour un contrat de ce genre.
Elle lui donne chez elle POINT.
Les allés et venu chez moi hors de question !


----------

